# Question from a Newbie



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Greetings Everyone
I have been hanging out here for a while trying to soak up some of the vast knowledge available here. I must say I am very impressed with how knowledgeable and friendly everyone is. I am just starting woodworking and have little I can contribute but I look forward to picking your brains.
I do have a dilemma I could use some help with. A few years back my wife bought me a router (craftsman) and a table (also craftsman). I assembled the table, mounted the router and promptly put it away for a period of years. I recently pulled it out to start experimenting with it and when I tried to switch bases I found the base seemingly fused to the motor. Any suggestions on how to separate them? Thanks in advance and I look forward to being a member of this forum.
Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Pull your heat gun out or your hair dryer put a Little heat to it and than try and free it up..but just the Alum. part not the motor..

==



billyjim said:


> Greetings Everyone
> I have been hanging out here for a while trying to soak up some of the vast knowledge available here. I must say I am very impressed with how knowledgeable and friendly everyone is. I am just starting woodworking and have little I can contribute but I look forward to picking your brains.
> I do have a dilemma I could use some help with. A few years back my wife bought me a router (craftsman) and a table (also craftsman). I assembled the table, mounted the router and promptly put it away for a period of years. I recently pulled it out to start experimenting with it and when I tried to switch bases I found the base seemingly fused to the motor. Any suggestions on how to separate them? Thanks in advance and I look forward to being a member of this forum.
> Bill


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

From your description I think you might have the sub-base (metal attached to the motor) and the base (most likely plastic and probably black in color) which was removed to attach the router to the table confused.

Since you are talking about switching bases I think you are wanting to remove the router from the table and use it handheld. In that case the base you are talking about switching it with is the one removed a couple of years ago. Hopefully you still have the screws and can attach the plastic base over the sub-base.

I am writing this from memory as I don't have a router in front of me at this time.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

stanzee said:


> From your description I think you might have the sub-base (metal attached to the motor) and the base (most likely plastic and probably black in color) which was removed to attach the router to the table confused.
> 
> Since you are talking about switching bases I think you are wanting to remove the router from the table and use it handheld. In that case the base you are talking about switching it with is the one removed a couple of years ago. Hopefully you still have the screws and can attach the plastic base over the sub-base.
> 
> I am writing this from memory as I don't have a router in front of me at this time.


With this router the motor screws in to the sub base. When I try to unscrew it, it won't budge which leads me to believe that the metals have fused. Hope that clarifies what I am doing.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Pull your heat gun out or your hair dryer put a Little heat to it and than try and free it up..but just the Alum. part not the motor..
> 
> ==


Thanks. I will give that a try. I thought putting it in the freezer so I guess I am thinking backwards which is not unusual.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, thinking backwards is almost as good as thinking forward as least You are thinking, Haha .... I would try a lite heat from a hair dryer first and then maybe clean it with a little soray of Boeshield T9 spray to help keep it loose ...Good luck


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

*No luck*

I tried the heat like a couple of you suggested but it didn't work. I can't even budge the motor. This may be a lost cause. I read somewhere that this is caused by the different metals in the motor housing and the base reacting chemically and fusing them. Don't know if that is the case but I do know that I can't budge it and Superman is not here to help me. Any other thoughts or suggestions?
thanks 
bill


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Try a liquid spray to loosen it up and some heat as previously suggested...... 


............ when you have exhausted all possibilities and are ready to throw it away..... Break out the hammer and channel locks (screw driver, chistle oil filter wrench etc.etc.) and force it out.... PPT Pound Pry Twist until it comes loose or busts in two. Just a thought


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Make sure the clamp is indeed loosening.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I loosened the clamp assembly to make sure it wasn't somehow frozen up.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I will give the spray and heat a try. I will soon be at a point where I have nothing to lose by applying PPT. If I had a lift in the table this could function in a fixed base capacity but I don't so in a worst case the PPT gives me an unusual paper weight.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just a long shot. push the quick release button on the side of the rack...

===


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

billyjim said:


> Greetings Everyone
> I have been hanging out here for a while trying to soak up some of the vast knowledge available here. I must say I am very impressed with how knowledgeable and friendly everyone is. I am just starting woodworking and have little I can contribute but I look forward to picking your brains.
> I do have a dilemma I could use some help with. A few years back my wife bought me a router (craftsman) and a table (also craftsman). I assembled the table, mounted the router and promptly put it away for a period of years. I recently pulled it out to start experimenting with it and when I tried to switch bases I found the base seemingly fused to the motor. Any suggestions on how to separate them? Thanks in advance and I look forward to being a member of this forum.
> Bill


I have good results freeing stuck bolts by applying wd-40 or similar penetrating oil. Let it set for a little while and then using a soft peen hammer of any sort, tap the side of the object it is stuck to. The vibration seems to combine with the penetrating action of the oil and the bolt yields to a greater power (you).


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

it busted but not loose.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Marco said:


> Try a liquid spray to loosen it up and some heat as previously suggested......
> 
> 
> ............ when you have exhausted all possibilities and are ready to throw it away..... Break out the hammer and channel locks (screw driver, chistle oil filter wrench etc.etc.) and force it out.... PPT Pound Pry Twist until it comes loose or busts in two. Just a thought


And that is precisely what I did. Now I no longer have a problem or a usable router. It is time to move on but thanks to everyone for their suggestions.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

In the future I highly recommend PB Blaster. Simply stated this is the best product I have found for looseing items that are stuck.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I hate that it busted on you but at least you know what that routers status is.

The good news is you are now in the market for a new router because some idiot on some forum made you bust your old router! A great excuse and reason to use on the better half to pick one up that will fit all of your needs and will be fresh out of the box!

No thanks neccesary however down the road, you are on your own when you try to reason with the wife as to why you now need 2 routers in the shop when you just bought a new one a little while ago! :yes4: Mine just didn't understand but still loves me.


----------

